# [solved] mplayer vdpau + arm = problem

## p_d

Witam

Mam pytanie, czy wie ktoś dlaczego na architekturę arm nie można skompilować mplayer-a, mpv z vdpau?

```
[ebuild  N    ~] media-video/mpv-0.25.0-r1::gentoo  USE="X alsa cli egl iconv jpeg libass lua opengl uchardet xv (-aqua) -archive -bluray -cdda (-coreaudio) -cplugins (-cuda) -doc -drm (-dvb) -dvd -encode -gbm -jack -lcms (-libav) -libcaca -libmpv -luajit -openal -oss -pulseaudio -raspberry-pi -rubberband -samba -sdl (-selinux) {-test} -tools -v4l (-vaapi) (-vdpau) -vf-dlopen -wayland -zsh-completion" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5" 2914 KiB
```

Inne dystrybucje podobno mają to zrobione. 

Potrzebuję mplayer-a ze wsparciem dla vdpau aby móc użyć sprzętowego dekodowania video z cedarX

http://linux-sunxi.org/Cedrus/libvdpau-sunxi

Ogólnie czy ktoś wie jak wymusić nawet poprzez zrobienie swojego lokalnego ebuilda aby jednak spróbować kompilacji mplayera,mpv z vdpau pod arma?

----------------------------------------

Trzeba odmaskować daną flagę USE w /etc/portage/profile/use.mask

----------

## sebekk23

Wiem, że to stary temat ale pytanie mam  :Smile: 

Udało ci się uruchomić Cedrusa?

Mam BananaPi R1(coś jak M1 ale ze switchem b53) i ostatnio go odkurzyłem  :Smile:  i chciałbym go uruchomić z pełną akceleracją 2d(cedrus) i 3d(lima) dlatego pytam. Może jakieś wskazówki/rady?

----------

